# Care fertility



## sambaliciously (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi

I am new to all of this, in fact I am new to forums in any format.

Finding all so much to take in and to gain an understanding about what is best and what clinics have the best fertility successes vs waiting list vs shared donor vs altruistic. Wow so much to get our heads round.

I am interested in Care clinics as they have no waiting lists for treatment with donor eggs, however this is also ringing alarm bells. Has anyone been treated at Northampton or Nottingham to receive either egg share or altruistic.

Your advice/ feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Sambaliciously - I'm actually with Care in Manchester who also have no waiting lists. It's just been one month since our sad loss and got a call yesterday to say they've a match for us. We're in shock but also excited that we can start again so soon.

This will be our third cycle with DE at Care and I can't praise them enough. The staff are wonderful and just a phone call away if you have any queries or problems. I think one of the reasons they have no waiting list is due to their good egg sharing packages though can't be certain - I am certain however it's no reflection on the quality and level of care or success rates.

Good luck with your journey

Essie xx


----------



## sambaliciously (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Essie 

Thank you very much for your reply. Am sorry to hear of your loss. 

Hope all goes well with your match.

Am glad you feel that CARE are a good group, I have to say that my initial dealings with them have been veryt postitve but sometimes you  think that things are too good to be true ie no waiting list.

Wishing you big luck with the rest of your journey.

Sambalicously

PS Thank you to replying to my first ever forum post in the internet


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Haha I did notice it was your first post. It's a lovely forum with lovely ladies giving lots of help and support. It's been a God send for me.

Take care xx


----------



## incywincy (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm a donor at Manchester and I had to wait quite a while to get a recipient as there's more donors than recipients.  It's the same in the other clinics apparently.  Check out the Care Bulletin Board, there are other recipients on there and they might know about current waiting times.


----------

